# Going to a zoo *update* pics up now



## Roll farms (Jun 22, 2009)

A good friend of mine works (as a volunteer) at an exotic animal rescue,  Black Pine Animal Park.  They take in bears and lions and coatis and parrots, etc. that folks buy as pets then realize...  oh heck, I can't keep this thing in an apartment...:/
Since I know someone on the "inside" I get to see things others don't.  
If anyone's interested, I can post some pics here when I get back.  
The most recent addition is a black bear some dimwit was using as a dog training aid.  She's toothless, underweight, and was near death.
Another fav. of mine is a lioness that was bought as a pet for a 3 yr old during the Lion King craze...by her drug-dealer father.  She attacked him later and BP stepped in and saved her.
Here is a link to where I'm going:
http://www.blackpineanimalpark.com/
Anyone who's near enough to go, it's a truly great experience!


----------



## okiron (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh how fun! What do you mean if we're interested...you are required to have tons of pictures or you better not show your face around here!


----------



## mully (Jun 22, 2009)

What a great opportunity ... Ya post pictures and enjoy you day !


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 22, 2009)

How neat! YES! We'd love to see pics!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 22, 2009)

sounds like your going to have lots of fun today.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm sorry, I didn't have time to get the pics uploaded and I have to be at work early in the am....I promise I'll post them tomorrow afternoon some time.  
It was supposed to rain here today, and didn't, so I had to spend 1.5 hrs watering my gardens.
(If you want rain, you never get it...when you don't...you do.)
I got lions, tigers, bears, monkeys, birds, camels, llamas...lotsa good stuff.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 23, 2009)

waiting patiently..........


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry for the big delay....

Some backstory...this place had been operating for 20 yrs on donations at a private home...the couple divorced, in the course of the drama the animals were given 180 days to find a new location.
They become a non-profit corp and are now run by a board and now have a 100 yr lease at a 4-H park.  They moved last year.

Some of the animals are still in the temporary (but adequate) pens they had to rush and build, while they continue to build bigger outdoor pens.  As it's all done by donation w/ donated time, it's a sloooow process.

This is Issac, a 32 yr old retired circus bear.  He was put to sleep yesterday after our visit.  He was suffering and it was time.  Part of our visit was to go say goodbye, he's always been one of my favorites.






This is the new bear that was used for dog training.  She's half the size she should be.





One of the many rheas





A white fallow deer





A spurred tortoise





Cotton topped Tamarin....rescued from a research lab





One of the many outdoor birdcages.  It's not the rain forest, but at least it's outside.





My favorite monkey there, Lisa.





My least fav. monkey...she's a little nutty from not being handled properly.





A coatimundi.  I think he's the one found wandering in Indianapolis.





Some of the Iguanas.  They live in the reptile house w/ alligator (former dorm room pet), snakes, etc.  I couldn't get many good pics in there b/c most are behind glass.





One of the 2 chimps.  He's sitting in the window of their large 2-room enclosure, showing us his toy mirror.  He knows sign language, he used to be a research chimp.





A former Ringling Bros. camel...when they switched to white camels he was rescued and brought to BP.  A keeper is giving him a bath.





Me w/ my favorite, a llama.





Now for the kitties...
This guy was found at a shipping yard in a wooden crate w/ 2 already-dead lionesses.  Someone failed to pick up their "cargo" and they were left to die.





The other purpose for our visit was to take my 75 yr. old MIL to see animals she'd never seen up close.





This is my friend who volunteers there, w/ one of the tigers.  
India escaped last spring (junior keeper left the access gate open) but came right back to her pen after wandering the neighboring farms for a few hours.  Wouldn't you just poop your drawers if you opened the back door and there was a tiger....?
I'm so glad she returned w/out incident!





This is my dd taking pics of Darla and Monty.  He's a big love who will splash you if you're near his 'pool' while he's in it.
They're rescues from a pet breeder.





She got to touch the fur on one tiger....





These are the park's leopards.  They were bought from a pet breeder and donated to the park to keep them out of the pet trade.
Chewi is the black one, China the 'regular' one.





Another shot of Chewi, he's just such a fat, handsome fella.
(He's been put on a diet...)





This concludes your pictorial tour of Black Pine.  Please visit there if you're ever near Albion IN.  All admission fees, donations, and gift shop purchases go to helping these animals.


----------



## okiron (Jun 23, 2009)

Aww RIP Issac.

I LOVE the pictures. I must go visit this place, I would LOVE to meet a tiger that close. They're my favorite animal ever.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 23, 2009)

ISSAC

There is a zoo that we have visited that is a rescue zoo too. It just breaks ones heart to hear the stories behind some of the animals. Even in their temp housing they most likely have it better than they did at their last home.


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 23, 2009)

I want to know how some one uses a bear for dog trainging


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2009)

You pull all her teeth and tie her so the dogs learn how to "hunt" and "tree" bears.
You let them hurt her to the point she's blind in one eye, has a frozen, useless paw, and is petrified of anything that's behind her.
Then...for kicks...you feed this omnivore nothing but bread for a few years so that when she's 10 yrs old, she's the size of a yearling.

Things like this make me ashamed to be a human some days.


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 23, 2009)

someone needs a butt kicking


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow......those were some great pics! Sorry about Issac, but it seems like he lived a good, long time. 32...is that a long time for a bear? Seems it! I am not a monkey fan, but the cotton top is adorable! I love the cats, and of course the camelids. Thanks so much for sharing, that was a great picture adventure for me.


----------



## farmy (Jun 24, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about Issac. I love bears I worked with them professionally for almost 2 years in a zoo here... I love their wonderful personalities!

Not to steal your thread but here are some pictures of my old babies. 

This was my girl Coho
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. She died shortly before I left but I loved her crazy butt, and was the only keeper trainer to work with her in the 10 years she's been there...






 My other boy Jake, he thinks he's bad but he's really a sweet heart... 

Training george... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Max everyones fav. He is an ex circus performer... so he has no claws and no canines... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SOme of the black bears too... 

Mal is a clown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the girls were retired from a wild west show in New York, Jenny and Suzzie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lass was an old girl retired from research... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and little bit who died of cancer right after I left...


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 24, 2009)

I love grizzlies (kodiaks, grizzlies, brown...I can't tell 'em apart).
Thanks for your pics, they're pretty great.


----------



## farmy (Jun 24, 2009)

I worked with kodiaks, although I believe coho was a kodiak brown bear cross... but thats just my opinion...


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 25, 2009)

love the pics of the bears.alltho i dont want them around here.


----------

